# Cambiar la linterna del Nokia 1100 por un led titilante



## Burno

Hola, queria saber si es posible cambiar la linterna del nokia 1100 por un led titilante (tipo sonyericsson t106) que indica que el telefono esta prendido. 
Espero que me digan si se puede y como se hace, calculo que no es muy dificil.

Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola bruno,

Como dato curioso la linterna del 1100 de por si es ya es intermitente, solo que su intermitencia tiene una frecuencia que el ojo no ve.

Si quieres que se vea intermitente debes revisar si la intermitencia se genera por software o por hardware. Si por hardware, simplemente debes buscar el condensador que le da la base de tiempo y aumentar su capacitancia. Pero si es de software, se complica la vaina, porque tienes que modificar el valor del contador de programa de la rutina que controla el led, mucha vuelta cierto?

La solución fácil es cambiar el led del 1100 por un led intermitente, esos led ya traen el circuito intermitente embebido en su cuerpo, el problema es que lo alimentas con la misma señal del otro led, que de por si es variable, por lo que no se como se comportara el led intermitente, porque puede que no funcione ya que la señal donde se alimenta no es constante.

Espero que hallas entendido,

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## Burno

Como identifico el condensador y como aumento su capacitancia?
Tene en cuenta que recien me inicio en electronica.

Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Temo desalentarte pero este procedimiento requiere conocimientos previos de electrónica, y si no sabes identificar un condensador es mejor que no arriesgues tu teléfono probando.


----------



## dalucard

como se llama el tipo de destornillador que se utiliza para quitar los tornillos de un Nokia 1200


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Destornillador hexalobular o de punta torx.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torx

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

torx es muy comun, decile hexalobular que te da estilo jajaja


----------

